# We got a bunspace!



## wordstoasong (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello everyone! Our slave Reba today made us both a bunspace! Much better than those other silly sites she goes on!
http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=1015
http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=1014
Does anyone else have one? 

I think I'll go and have more carrots. -hops back to her box-

*Sorry if this isn't allowed. >.<


----------



## TK Bunnies (Jan 27, 2008)

Cool mommy never told us about that!


----------



## trailsend (Jan 27, 2008)

We like your pictures! We didn't know about this either - what fun!


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Jan 28, 2008)

cool mommy is now thinking about making one!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jan 28, 2008)

hehe, yay! Be sure to post your linkies guys! we can all be friends! wee!


----------



## trailsend (Jan 28, 2008)

We've got bunspace now too! Hope our links work, we can't wait to pose for pictures and meet new bunny buddies 

Nibs - http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=1109

Frisco- http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=1110

Noel - http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=1112


----------



## andrea2712 (Jan 30, 2008)

We are on it too!!! Have you seen the new badges they have? I'll try to post them here:
















Ok, gotta hop now and search for you guys....


----------



## okiron (Jan 30, 2008)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32006&forum_id=1&highlight=bunspace

^here's where most of everyones' is posted.


----------



## andrea2712 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you for the hint, okiron :thanks:


----------



## McQueen (Mar 17, 2008)

Mommy just got me bunspace! I'm looking for many furry friends!!! http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=2558


----------



## tamnjo (Mar 19, 2008)

Add me! I'm making one right now! Same user name.


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 24, 2008)

I just added everyone to mine!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 26, 2008)

Can everybunny on Bunspacemake sure they sign up on http://www.Zootoo.com and get all their bunny friends to sign up too to support theMidwest Rabbit Rescue for the Zootoo million-dollar makeover contest? They're the only rabbit rescue in the running. 

Zootoo isn't doing right by bunnies right now, we need to unite and tell them that bunnies rule! 

Bunnies can join by registering at http://www.zootoo.com/register/referrer/midwestrabbitrr,using the shelter's zipcode, 48198, and picking Midwest from the area list. 

More info at http://www.rabbitrr.org!

Please post about it on your Bunspace sites, too! 

:thanks:


----------



## SandyandLucy (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=2952 


Lucy made it to bunspace too..isnt it fun??? she would love it if you would all add her as bunfriends....


----------



## wordstoasong (Apr 9, 2008)

Twilight here, I now have a bunspace. =] http://bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=3418


----------



## Gingivere (May 1, 2008)

Sheesh! The humans here are pathetic. Why didn't they tell me that I could link up with other RO bunnies on BunSpace. Capt Snow, Emmaline, Pipkin, and I have had BunSpaces for a while now. Here are our badges.

http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=3668

http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=3664

http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=3666

http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=3667

Okay, now I'm off to find all of you and give you carrots!

~Gingi


----------



## tamnjo (May 6, 2008)

add us:biggrin2::brownbunny


Josee: http://bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=2642

Tamme: http://bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=2636


----------



## Becca (May 8, 2008)

So did we

http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=4216

http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=4217


----------



## Flopsy (May 16, 2008)

http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=4396





http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=4398


----------



## Mocha04 (May 29, 2008)

Good Morning bunny town....

My mommy found out about BunSpace yesturday when she registered here too!

Here's my bunspace link....ADD ME......

http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=4662






(now back to me breakfast....)


----------



## wordstoasong (Jun 15, 2008)

http://bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=4974

Here's mine. I'm Starlight, btw. =]


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 22, 2008)

us too!

<a href="http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=898"><img src="http://www.bunspace.com/static/bunpics/898/badge100.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Bunnylove (Jun 29, 2008)

Mum wants to make me a bunspace, but I resist having my picture taken. I think it'd be fun though, so Ill let it slide THIS time.


----------



## Becca (Jun 30, 2008)

I have bunspace but after about a month you have to pay to do anything on it


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 30, 2008)

you dont have to pay. I haven't!


----------



## Becca (Jun 30, 2008)

Really.... Hmm Myabe I should go and have a look Thats rather strange xx


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 30, 2008)

Pumpkin: yeah the paying thing is dumbbb. No one can see a lot about us. I'd rather see ads and not have to pay and get everything the VIPs get. I can deal with ads just no one can see everthing I have to say or what my amazing comments from all my fans.... 

Fluffy: *rolls eyes*


----------



## ADEE (Jun 30, 2008)

here are mine.. its soooo cute!!
http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=5359

http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=5360


----------



## bunnymommy76 (Jul 6, 2008)

Im on bunspace with my brother too, its so much fun!!!!http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=5082

http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=5083


----------

